# Poorboys New Car Smell



## MattBennett (Feb 15, 2006)

For all of you out there looking for a new car air freshener there is some on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/POORBOYS-WORL...069341890QQcategoryZ72201QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Havent tried it my self but could be tempted! Any one used it?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

anyone tried this? im intreseted too


----------



## cossiee (Apr 10, 2006)

well i have some ordered so will know soon unless someone else has tried?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Tried this a couple of months ago and its great :thumb:


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

Just ordered one new car and one leather.

Been after a new car scent for ages so hope this is good.

There's not a shred of leather anywhere on my car but I like the smell of it!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I just ordered the new car scent one. Will see how that goes and may order the leather one too.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps i would hold off just for now , i think a group buy might happen .


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

alredy ordered


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Just ordered the new car scent, cant wait now !!
My first poorboys purchase !


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

not used it before, but its Poorboys, im sure its good


----------



## MattBennett (Feb 15, 2006)

Ill definatly be up for the group buy. How many we looking at? Think it will be a popular product!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

MattBennett said:


> Ill definatly be up for the group buy. How many we looking at? Think it will be a popular product!


Yes me too.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

its being sorted for you .... just hang in there


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone know how this compares to the Chemical Guys one?


----------



## Mav R32 (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll be up for some:thumb:


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

Up for the group buy too, sounds like a good product


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

just got mine...quiete a pleasant smell , not sure how id descibe it really

sort of reminds me of those plastic turtle on wheels freshners that were around years ago(from what i remeber???)


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> just got mine...quiete a pleasant smell , not sure how id descibe it really


Me too - it's too weak to smell like a new car! maybe I need to pour it on the carpets.... lol


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive just gone out for another sniff....gone!!

i applied maybe 6 spritzes to the cloth seats and carpet...maybe 1.5 hr later its gone


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Should get mine in the post tomorrow.



steveo3002 said:


> just got mine...quiete a pleasant smell , not sure how id descibe it really
> 
> sort of reminds me of those plastic turtle on wheels freshners that were around years ago(from what i remeber???)


----------



## Machugtfour (Jun 1, 2006)

Guys, does this stuff have the anti-bacterial agent in also?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

doesnt say nowt on the bottle


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

I got one of the new car and one of the leather today.

If you sprayed them at me and asked me to say what they were, I wouldn't get it right.

The leather one smells more like a garden centre to me!

The new car one's not a bad smell, but not the smell of a new car that I was after.

Don't think I'll be ordering any more.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

scragend, have you put any in your car yet? mine doesnt seem to last 2 mins


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

Not yet, I'm going out in a bit so will spray some in then and see how it goes.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> scragend, have you put any in your car yet? mine doesnt seem to last 2 mins


10 sptriz's and it was barely noticeable 2 hours l8r... :doublesho


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

Follow up - left the house just before 8 and sprayed a load of the new car stuff in the car.

Got back to the car about 10.15 and could hardly smell it.


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

not looking good then


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

no mention of these on the poorboys website or even forum, are you sure these are real ?

maybe even if they are they might be watered down ?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

BRUN said:


> no mention of these on the poorboys website or even forum, are you sure these are real ?
> 
> maybe even if they are they might be watered down ?


Thats what I was wondering...


----------



## Stevie G (Mar 4, 2006)

Im sorry you have not found this Poorobys product as good as the rest... 

They are PB's USA Products - very new ones at that, supplied as samples - the air freshener / scent market is very competitive thus why they don't sell them as a marketed product.

As soon as I saw the first response I was straight onto PB's USA - it seems the products I received where from the first batch (6 of each 16oz) I have been assured that the next batch I shalll be receiving will not have these problems. 

WHIZZER and I have discussed the GB and special pricing for you all at DW an I will send WHIZZER a smaple of each to quality test the items and then hopefully move forward on this unfortunate experience. 

For those of you that have received this product please contact me and I can offer a discount on a (hopefully) future order or refund.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Stevie G - you should get yourself set up as a trader on here - I ordered at 11am and got them in the post at 10am the morning after - great service!


----------



## Stevie G (Mar 4, 2006)

Im glad the service was good! All orders placed before 1pm are usually shipped for next day delivery lets just hope I can restore some faith back in the Air Fresheners for you guys!


----------



## Gray (Jan 23, 2006)

I just got mine from Stevie this morning. As stated above the service was very impressive, yet to actually try the air freshners out though


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

stevie G , tried to pm you about a replacement/refund, your pm box is full mate


----------



## Stevie G (Mar 4, 2006)

Now empty 

I am just about to leave for Modified Nationals for the weekend - please don't think im ignoring you if you don't get a reply immediatley


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

just ordered new car scent

will let you know what its like


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Got mine, although it doesn't last, I'm going to put mine into one of those ambupure car air freshners, so its "on" all the time.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Fto*

Will wait and see how the new ones are before odering m8.Good to see you on this site....Do you still have the FTO?


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

neilos said:


> Got mine, although it doesn't last, I'm going to put mine into one of those ambupure car air freshners, so its "on" all the time.


I'd be interested to see if that works. I tried it with the cherry stuff from Autobrite and can't really smell it, although the level of liquid in the Ambi Pur is going down. If I spray it into the car it smells great, but I was hoping to find a way of making it last longer.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

still waiting for the samples from Stevie g (who in turn is waiting from the states )

So fingers crossed should be very soon


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

hey guys try this out from dave at carwashnwax So Fast Odour and Bacteria Killer (odour ) prob the best i`ve smelt and u can cut it down 4.1

http://www.carwashnwax.com/10278/info.php?p=11&pno=0&pid=622060&cat=&ack=9&search=&sought=


----------



## Stevie G (Mar 4, 2006)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Will wait and see how the new ones are before odering m8.Good to see you on this site....Do you still have the FTO?


Yes still got the FTO's The FTEVO shall be on the road in the next few weeks...

Hope to catch up at JAE - Samples will be in any day - I shall get them upto you WHIZZER for quality check then hopefully move on from this poor experience with the first batch.


----------

